# funny dog names?



## caykuu (Nov 12, 2012)

*EDIT:* posted in the wrong thread! If any mod sees this, please delete!

I met a big, black German Shepherd the other day... and his name was Donut. 

:yo:

LOL.

I thought it was adorably unfitting. I want to name a big, tough-looking dog after a cute food!


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a friend with two pitties named Pickles and Booger. lol


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Long time ago I met an enormous white Great Pyrenees named Fluffy. Why yes she was!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

One of the kids in my old neighborhood (when I was a child) had a chihuahua named "Killer" lol!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I know someone with a Min Pin named Cujo. 

For some reason I find normal human names to be hilarious for a dog. Not the trendier names, because half of those seem made-up anyway , but more mainstream, old-fashioned human names. Like Seth or Betty or Larry or Sharon. I know a Pug named Sally and that always makes me laugh.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Willowy said:


> I know someone with a Min Pin named Cujo.
> 
> For some reason I find normal human names to be hilarious for a dog. Not the trendier names, because half of those seem made-up anyway , but more mainstream, old-fashioned human names. Like Seth or Betty or Larry or Sharon. I know a Pug named Sally and that always makes me laugh.


That's like me with "uglier" dogs named after flowers. If I see a mastiff, a pug, or a more macho looking dog (like a pit bull for example), with names like Daisy, Petunia, Rose, it makes me laugh hehe


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

I know a cane corso named george. And a great pyraneese named gooch. And the cutest little westie named beans. 
I also know a wimpy shy little sheltie named butters. (South Park reference)


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I think it's weird when people name their animals after food or don't give them a 'proper' name. 
My MIL has a dog named Peanut - which I don't find too strange, but then my fiance's grandfather has a mini schnauzer named Shortcake and I nearly died the first time I heard them call her. 
This is Peanut:








This is Shortcake:


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Heard a dog walker at the park calling out " Kobayashi KOBAYASHI MARU come HERE " ...hahaha lol thats one for all the Star Trek fans out there...

I think Gizmo is kinda a funny name too (friends sharpei)


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

We got a male Dobe when my son was 5 and promised him he could name the dog. He chose...Broccoli. I shortened it to Brocco because I refused to call a dog Broccoli.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

BostonBullMama said:


> I think it's weird when people name their animals after food or don't give them a 'proper' name.


My husband refuses to give a dog a human name. He thinks it's weird to be calling a dog what someone else has named their kid.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Jen2010 said:


> My husband refuses to give a dog a human name. He thinks it's weird to be calling a dog what someone else has named their kid.


LOL! He'd hate our household 

Casper the Cornsnake
Nova (and Pickles) the bearded dragons
Toby the boston bulldog
Trixie, Honey & Sebastian are the cats.
Oh and my son named his beta's - Walter and Nancy
And then the fish in our 55G are mostly named "pet" names, but the more human ones are Joey, Vinny, Luna, Lilly, and Calipso.


----------



## caykuu (Nov 12, 2012)

Jen2010 said:


> My husband refuses to give a dog a human name. He thinks it's weird to be calling a dog what someone else has named their kid.


LOL me too! Or rather, I just don't prefer very common human names like Alex, Sasha, Robert, or Steve. 

I think it's adorable when dogs are given food names though! I'm so inspired by food name dogs, it just makes me laugh every time I hear it. I'd love to get a German Shepherd and name him Pasta. LOL


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

I lived across the road from a couple of dogs, one was a wiener dog, and the other was this odd, fuzzy dirty white sort of toy poodle mix. Their names were Weiner and Bun.....they were a cute pair lol, though their excessive humping of one another was kind of disconcerting.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Jen2010 said:


> My husband refuses to give a dog a human name. He thinks it's weird to be calling a dog what someone else has named their kid.


Hahaha we have Oscar, Max, Layla and Marley...
(one of our goats is named Darnelle after daughter's old classmate)...


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a rat terrier named Squirrel a cat named Royal Payne. Roy for short A Chihuahua named Skeeter. My teenage son named his dog Shania Twain. He figured at least he could tell his friends Shania Twain has slept in his bed before. 

Work with a girl who named her dogs Pickles, Dill, Kosher. Work with another girl who owns a GSD and named him Dax Shepherd after the actor. 

We have some adoption kittens, two brothers, right now that are named, Bill Black (mostly black with white kitten) and Phil White (mostly white kitten with black) and then we say it is the Bill and Phil show.

I think the weirdest is a client who named his dog Stain. Just so he could yell out his door those words that every owner yells when he/she wants to call their dog back inside. He thought it was funny. All I have to say is thank goodness he was not my neighbor.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I wanted to name our last dog Oreo because she was all black except for having a white chest, my wife didn't like it. And I always wanted to get 2 dogs and name them Chloe and Zoey ... well we adopt a pup and told my wife this and she liked the name Zoey so I have half of what I wanted

What I find weird is people who don't name their new dog different then their last dog.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

This was on my homepage today. Ok, so it's not a dog but anyway ... http://news.ca.msn.com/canada/video/?videoid=7ace8e8f-95a8-4723-bb5a-67e4f5e4704e

Stain, lol. Could've been worse, like Onmie . er ...


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

petpeeve said:


> This was on my homepage today. Ok, so it's not a dog but anyway ... http://news.ca.msn.com/canada/video/?videoid=7ace8e8f-95a8-4723-bb5a-67e4f5e4704e
> 
> Stain, lol. Could've been worse, like Onmie . er ...


Oh that will probably be his next dog.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

luv mi pets said:


> Oh that will probably be his next dog.


Definitely wouldn't be good, if, for example, you're late for work and a little frustrated.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

WonderBreadDots said:


> We got a male Dobe when my son was 5 and promised him he could name the dog. He chose...Broccoli. I shortened it to Brocco because I refused to call a dog Broccoli.


I knew a Broccoli the golden when I was a teen lol...also named by children.


----------



## goodgirl (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a little dog named Money - now I get to say fun things like I've got a little chunk of Money, funny Money, where's my Money...


----------



## ickefes (Feb 24, 2014)

BernerMax said:


> Hahaha we have Oscar, Max, Layla and Marley...
> (one of our goats is named Darnelle after daughter's old classmate)...


Nice names! One of my dogs is called Holger. Marley I like!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Dog Person said:


> What I find weird is people who don't name their new dog different then their last dog.


I know! I've never repeated a name for a pet, not even a hamster or fish. I just think its weird.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

My Bubbles is probably the "funniest" name any of my animals will ever have, and I didn't even name her LOL 

Though I am saving Sonya Blade for a (female) dog someday. Potentially then a Jax Briggs if I have a male to name at the same time just because


----------



## caykuu (Nov 12, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> I know! I've never repeated a name for a pet, not even a hamster or fish. I just think its weird.


I guess that they're trying to revive their previous dog in another dog. But I still think it's sad. A constant reminder that the dog I have now isn't the dog I last had, but still using the same name!


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> I know! I've never repeated a name for a pet, not even a hamster or fish. I just think its weird.


I know for some people I may be weird but I didn't even want to get another black dog at the time because I didn't want to compare the new dog to our last dog (still happened a little though).


----------



## UpShift (Dec 29, 2013)

The most oddball one I can think of is a GSD named Rosie. I have a Rottie named Mayday, odd in and of itself, I know. But my grandmother thought I said Payday. So, in her life, I had a dog named Payday for the first 7 months or so that I had her. Funny, and quite fitting for a pup.


----------



## Vivyd (Mar 8, 2013)

The love the name Shambles, whoever it is who named their dog that. It sounds like it's such a fitting name too.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Growing up, there was a family down the street who's young children named their little terrier, "John", after my oldest brother who worked at the corner store part time as a student and always handed out penny candy to the kids that came in. I think he felt honored(?). lol


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

There is a little old lady, in her 90's I believe, that comes to our clinic with a rather....lets just say unhappy cat. Her daughter gave him to her and this little old lady named him DC. DC stands for D*** Cat. When I originally asked her what DC stood for she told me that "I named him DC because I didn't want that D*** Cat in my house." lol She loves him now and takes the best care of him. I just can't help but laugh every time they come in. 

There a GSD named Cotton Candy
A person that owns 5 Great Danes named: Bunny, Hops, Li' Bit, Mini Me, and Pony.
A Kuvasz named Carrot Cane. (Their 3 year old helped with that one. haha! They just call her CC.)
A Basenji named Ca ching. (Because he cost so much.)


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh duh, one of my best friends has a little Cocker/Poodle mix named Noodles. Somehow the name works for her


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Not a dog but...

I had a cat once called " The anonymous black fatty catty". When he got sick and we took him to the vet as a kitten, the vet asked his name and just stared blankly at his pen and paper after I said the name. I then gave the vet the kitten's nickname instead "fat fat". It wasn't that he was a fat cat, he was just really fluffy. My aunt wanted him and his sister so now they live with her and are the fattest cats I've ever seen, they honest to Dog have rolls of fat. I guess they would have been outside cats had she not taken them and I did convince her not to declaw them, although she still guilt trips me sometimes that they claw her furniture. Her other cat isn't fat and no other cat from that blood line has ever gotten above 5 or 6 pounds, I have no idea how she got those two that big. 

I've also had Mrs and Mr E, Samantha the boy, Sasha the boy, Sid the sloth (who was actually a cat) and square face. Yeah, my parents never fixed their cats and they were outdoor creatures, it's safe to say I've named a lot of cats. They lost their last this year, they had that line of cats for almost 20 years and brought them through multiple states.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

My uncle had a basset mix named short s*** us kids called him shorty,lol. We had a beaglw named "sugar" because she was super sweet. After she passed we got another beagle and her name is snuggles. As a puppy she would only sleep if she was laying in your neck. Since my grandparents moved to town snuggles now lives with an old neighbor.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

I have a mix of names:
Food: Cookie (4 lb chihuahua. She is so cute, she's in fact, delicious!)
Maritime: Echo (pwd, water dog needs watery name)
Human: Darby (bichon) and Jack (poodle) 
Although Jack is named by my kids after Cptn. Jack Sparrow. 
Flora: Poppy (feral mutt cat, we got him in California, thus: California Poppy, a wild growing flower there)
Mineral: Ruby (bunny)


All my g'pa's dogs were named Duke.


----------



## Gary L (Feb 1, 2014)

Our Sheltie's registered name is Bernard of Rimwood Ranch. He thinks it is Barney because that is all we have ever called him.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> My husband refuses to give a dog a human name. He thinks it's weird to be calling a dog what someone else has named their kid.


Our current cat came to us as "Steven". Yeah. His name is now "Mango".

I named my last cat King Julian (from Madagascar)


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I know a cat named Steve .


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

The name 'Lucky" bad choice often seen at vets with some type of E-visit reason. We often say that the pet should be called Not so Lucky.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

My niece asked her little boy what he wanted to name their two little bunnies. He said the girl was Doe and the male was Buck. She changed it in a hurry the first time he told his Dad that their names were Buck n' Doe. Sounds a little different from a small child.


----------

